# this morning...



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

H: I had a dream last night that you slept with (another guy).
Me: It hurts doesn't it?
H: Yeah. But then I woke up.
Me: Lucky you.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats deep

I read a thread a long the same lines. The LS found out about the DS, and instead of confronting DS, the LS confessed to a make believe affair and when the DS got all irrate the LS handed over the evidence of the DS's affair. 

Classic!


----------



## Mustang! (Jan 17, 2011)

I hear ya.. I wake up every morning and hope it was all a dream. 

That story about the made up affair is great. If I was a vindictive person and I knew I wanted to leave my wife that would be a fun thing to do.


----------

